# Tarpon



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd like to take a tarpon trip in late July- early August. Where on the Texas coast would be the best chances? TIA.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

My favorite go-to spot is the Port Mansfield Channel. Tarpon are usually there and in a relatively small area. I jumped my first Texas tarpon there.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, Bill-- Green on you!

Was surprised there weren't any more comments on the "Texas Tarpon" forum.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Very tight lipped bunch.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

It is but there has been lots posted on the board over the years. This time of year the tarpon are all along the coast. Iâ€™ve done most of my tarpon fishing off the Port Aransas south jetty but the jetties and passes all along the coast as well as near offshore have tarpon.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I wanna get into this once I get past this pesky "work" thing I got going on...


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Saw quite a few in POC a couple weeks ago. Hooked up twice.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mid-August is prime time for Tarpon Alley. Anywhere about 7 miles offshore from Freeport to east of Galveston. Look for rolling fish.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Your best shot*

Is when Rain Minnows begin their offshore migration - late August thru October, if rain minnows are there the tarpon will be around jetty ends gulping big mouthfulls, July /Aug is a lot more hit and miss and burning lots of gas 2-7 miles out.

I've caught hundreds of Texas Tarpon over the years, from Boca Chica to Pass Cavallo - can't speak for points north of there, in your time frame you are likely to find good pods surfing the jetty ends, 50-150# fish, POC ,PA, Mansfield or Port Isabel. The 200# fish we have landed were always late fish - October

and even later in Port Isabel - its weather and water flow driven as well

If you hit the rain minnow migration at nite , you will see many big fish actively busting, less so during the day.

If you spend a week on the water in the right place you will get your fish on -


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, all for the inputs!


----------



## CiguateraSoup (Oct 2, 2015)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Is when Rain Minnows begin their offshore migration - late August thru October, if rain minnows are there the tarpon will be around jetty ends gulping big mouthfulls, July /Aug is a lot more hit and miss and burning lots of gas 2-7 miles out.
> 
> If you hit the rain minnow migration at nite , you will see many big fish actively busting, less so during the day.
> 
> If you spend a week on the water in the right place you will get your fish on -


Trueblue - What kind of lures do you recommend to match the hatch to the rain minnows?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I dunno how you could*



CiguateraSoup said:


> Trueblue - What kind of lures do you recommend to match the hatch to the rain minnows?


A big red handkerchief maybe? :biggrin: The tarpon are slashing thru clouds of the minnows, but anything else will still get eaten - a big swimbait/coonpop with some red in it works well -


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Dusky Anchovies*








[/URL][/IMG] Most of them will be 1.5" long


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Night*

Is the best time to hammer em, late afternoon at dusk with incoming tide an hour from high tide stand, the rain minnows will be around thick off the jetty ends on surf sides, its also one of the best big spec fishing times of the year, we light up the ends of the jetty off the boat and fill coolers with big trout --


----------



## CiguateraSoup (Oct 2, 2015)

TrueblueTexican said:


> A big red handkerchief maybe? :biggrin: The tarpon are slashing thru clouds of the minnows, but anything else will still get eaten - a big swimbait/coonpop with some red in it works well -


Thanks


----------



## hooked15 (Nov 21, 2017)

I saw some tarpon rolling at the end of the packers channel jetty this past weekend. I didn't try and catch any ( I had too light of tackle on me) but they were for sure there, and bait was everywhere!


----------

